# Was ist das für ein Kabel?



## nordi (3. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

wißt ihr zufällig die Bezeichnung dieses Kabels hier?
Ist zum Aufladen meines Funkkopfhörers!


----------



## Tim C. (3. April 2004)

2,5 oder 3,5mm Mono-Klinkenstecker. Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ob 2,5 oder 3,5. Wenn es genauso dick ist wie die normalen kleinen Kopfhörer Stöpsel ist es 3,5mm.


----------



## nordi (3. April 2004)

Ne is kleiner! Ist auf jeden Fall 2,5mm ! Aber wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Mono und Stereosteckern? Ich glaub nämlich, dass es Stereostecker ist


----------



## Tim C. (3. April 2004)

Es ist definitiv ein Mono Stecker. Er lädt ja nur den Kopfhörer braucht also nur 2 Adern (wie du am Stecker sehen kannst). Ein Stereo Stecker hätte eine Unterteilung mehr und 3 Adern im Kabel.


----------



## nordi (4. April 2004)

Mh..was ich relativ verwirrend finde sind die Angaben auf der Herstellerseite:
Spezifikationen der Kopfhörers 

Da steht "Cinch/3,5 mm-Stereo-Klinkenkabel, 2,5 m lang" ?

Kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Angenommen, in jeder Litze des Unterteiletem Kabel isind zwei Adern ( Innere Litze (+) und die Masse (-) und diese werden am Ende wieder zusammengeführt :

Dann ergibt dieses wiederum ein "Mono" Signal . Keine elegante Lösung des Herstellers, aber ein Klinkenstecker für Stereobetrieb hat 2 Unterbrechungen am silbernen/goldenen Ende, weil je ein Pluskanal ( 2) und die Masse zusammengeführt wird.

Hast Du jetzt, so wie ich auf dem Bild erkennen zwei Stecker, die getrennt in zwei Buchsen geführt werden (Ausgang) wäre es wiederum ein Stereosignal.

Stereo braucht auf jeden Fall mindestens drei Signalleiutungen, wobei sich diese auf je einen Pluskanal ( linkes/rechtes Signal ) und auf die Masse aufteilen.
Es können auf 4 Leitungen vorhanden sein, dann wird jeweils eine getrennte Masse mitgeführt.

Und zum Thema Chinch: Dieses sind die Stecker für den Anschluß an den Tonträger, wie der Bedienungsanleitung zu entnehmen ist.


----------



## Tim C. (4. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nordi _
> *Mh..was ich relativ verwirrend finde sind die Angaben auf der Herstellerseite:
> Spezifikationen der Kopfhörers
> 
> ...


Die Spezifikation bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf das Audiokabel, evtl. von der Quelle zum Funksender. Das Ladekabel ist definitiv 2,5mm Monoklinke.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

Hier siehst Du Cinchnstecker:


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. April 2004)

(Sorry für Spam)

Und hier siehst Du einen Klinkenstecker in Stereo ( gut zu erkennen die zweifache Unterbrechung im Stecker (schwarz):


----------



## nordi (4. April 2004)

Jaja, ist ja okay 
Und wie teuer ist das Kabel ungefähr, wenn man es nachkauft?
Nicht teurer als 5 EUR, oder?


----------



## SpitfireXP (4. April 2004)

Wenn du es direkt beim Hersteller kaufen willst wird es bestimmt mehr.
Schnapp dir lieber einen Katalog von Reichelt oder Conrad, suche dir die teile selber raus, und löte sie dir zusammen.
Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Bei Conrad brauchst du nicht mal löten. Die haben Kabel mit Klinkensteckern!


----------

